# What is a Carter 4887S C5?



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

I pulled the Carter 4887S C5 off my 69' Pontiac GTO 400 engine. I have been having all sorts of conflicting stories if it is the original carb or not. The car was built in July 69'. 

Is this carb the correct carb or is it an aftermarket? One book says the 4887S is correct but another sourse says the C5 is the date code for March 75'.

Another book says the carb should be a Rochester 7029268...

So confused, please help!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Luiz said:


> I pulled the Carter 4887S C5 off my 69' Pontiac GTO 400 engine. I have been having all sorts of conflicting stories if it is the original carb or not. The car was built in July 69'.
> 
> Is this carb the correct carb or is it an aftermarket? One book says the 4887S is correct but another sourse says the C5 is the date code for March 75'.
> 
> ...


4887s is the aftermarket replacement for the original 7029268 (Automatic transmission) 7029263 is the part number for the Rochester used with the Manual tranny in 69.


----------

